# My new to me...under $100 hate me Wheel Horse!



## ramzilla

My young cousin called me the other day and asked if I would help him get a lawn mower running that he picked up for $50. I was like yeah what kind of push mower is it? He said no it's a Wheel Horse riding mower. I replied "I'm on the way!" Got there and found a mint condition Toro Wheel Horse 520-8 with the Onan 20hp engine! I mean a beautiful low hour mower. We fooled with it a little while and it had no spark. He said he bought it from his girlfriends dad who couldn't get it to run and wanted to know if I was interested. So I offered him $75 for it and I agreed to help him fix his truck. Got her home and found the ignition switch wiring corroded. Rewired the switch and started mowing! Anyway here she is.View attachment 309452
View attachment 309453
View attachment 309454
View attachment 309455
View attachment 309456


----------



## treeslayer2003

oh yea, you suc :hmm3grin2orange: not a wheel horse man but i love those onans. i have two p220s and a p218. best engine there is imo.


----------



## dieselfitter

I believe the 520-H was hydrostatic. Is the 520-8 an 8 speed manual? Wheel Hosre...good iron.


----------



## ramzilla

dieselfitter said:


> I believe the 520-H was hydrostatic. Is the 520-8 an 8 speed manual? Wheel Hosre...good iron.



Correct mine is 8 speed manual and has the P220G engine on it. I think for around 80 bucks I did ok. The dang thing is in better shape than my shed stored 2012 Troybilt!


----------



## dieselfitter

ramzilla said:


> I think for around 80 bucks I did ok.



Do ya think? Little bit of an understatement. Nice score. DF


----------



## Red Amor

ya friggen vacume cleaner


----------



## Typhke

You suck! One like that would go for around €700-800 here in Belgium. 

They make good wood haulers! We used a small 212-5 for years and he pulled 1/3 cord in a car trailer with no problems. Was used as much for moving wood than mowing in the 20 years we had it. Only busted the 3rd gear after all those years, but that shouldn't be a problem with the strongest gearbox they've made, the 8-speed! Have been looking for one a while ago but they are pretty hard too find here, at least at a good price.

Good luck with it! It's a nice find!


----------



## farmer steve

treeslayer2003 said:


> oh yea, you suc :hmm3grin2orange: not a wheel horse man but i love those onans. i have two p220s and a p218. best engine there is imo.





Red Amor said:


> ya friggen vacume cleaner



nice score. oh yeah change you name to hoover.:biggrin:


----------



## Rookie1

Nice job. It always amazes me how people give up on stuff when they cant get it going.:smile2:


----------



## ramzilla

Rookie1 said:


> Nice job. It always amazes me how people give up on stuff when they cant get it going.:smile2:



Yeah me too. I talked with the guy my cousin bought it from and it was bought for him by his dad when he bought his house and always cleaned and garaged after each use. He said he gave up on it because it was getting hard to find parts for and it was old. I was like well thanks for giving up. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Red Amor

Ha ha Mate I have to say good luck to you that's a fantastic score 
they are a fab little tractor really amasing what they will do and pull 
good onya yeah


----------



## tbow388

*Poc*



ramzilla said:


> My young cousin called me the other day and asked if I would help him get a lawn mower running that he picked up for $50. I was like yeah what kind of push mower is it? He said no it's a Wheel Horse riding mower. I replied "I'm on the way!" Got there and found a mint condition Toro Wheel Horse 520-8 with the Onan 20hp engine! I mean a beautiful low hour mower. We fooled with it a little while and it had no spark. He said he bought it from his girlfriends dad who couldn't get it to run and wanted to know if I was interested. So I offered him $75 for it and I agreed to help him fix his truck. Got her home and found the ignition switch wiring corroded. Rewired the switch and started mowing! Anyway here she is.View attachment 309452
> View attachment 309453
> View attachment 309454
> View attachment 309455
> View attachment 309456



Dang ole piece of crud!!! I think you should drive it here and let me mow with, I mean dispose of it for you. Should only take a week or so if you drive in high gear!


----------



## ramzilla

tbow388 said:


> Dang ole piece of crud!!! I think you should drive it here and let me mow with, I mean dispose of it for you. Should only take a week or so if you drive in high gear!



Well I may not be on AS for a bit fellas I'm on the way to Tbow's house. :msp_tongue:


----------

